# D. pumilio "Uyama River" difficult to breed?



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I have not seen any offspring for sale or produced for the matter of the uyama river pumilio, are they proving to be difficult to breed? I am just wondering what other people have been thinking or how theirs are doing?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They sure seem to be.
i`m wondering if they need to be cooler or warmer or something. Somethings missing here. I have seen one female getting a little plump and have had 1 clutch about 4 weeks ago from another pair.
Still waiting to figure them out.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Yah thats sort of what i have been figuring. I wouldnt mind trying my hand at these but when you rarley see them for sale its hard to get them.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

From what I have noticed they like cooler and darker vivs.
Jason


----------

